# Ford Mondeo Zetec s, 3 month long under car detail



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Have finally finished my undercar detail on my mondeo which has taken 3 long months.

This is a 2002 ford Mondeo 2.5 v6 24v zetec s saloon in stardust silver with full mk3 Ford factory zetec s bodykit.

Serial number wr04xxgbb41r****

Built by Ford of Germany at the Genk assembly plant in Belgium on 18th July 2001.

First registration not till 23 June 2002.

The car has had 4 previous owners.

I become owner number 5 when i acquired the car in late november 2006 with a ultra low 27695 on the clock,the car was in standard form when acquired with no ford extras or previous owner add ons.

I have added facelift front grilles, rearlights.

I use this car every day, i do not have a garage or driveway so its spends its life on the street.

Current mileage 39600.














































a few before photos.














































chassis cleaned with meguires super degreaser & apc





































Then cleaned & painted rear exhaust























































Then cleaned the sills & behind the side skirts









































































All wheels cleaned & sealed, arches cleaned , callipers ,discs painted.










Then got some of these to get right under the car


















































































Sump, exhaust, gearbox, subframes, cleaned & painted














































clean door shuts, interior & pedals























































Engine bay cleaned, under bonnet installation removed cleaned, then painted



















Weatherstrips removed cleaned, doors cleaned





































all done



















worth all the effort,to make the this one of the cleanest mondeos

Shame to have to use it

Big Thank you to long suffering Gemma for putting up with me.

comments please.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Nice pic's and the underneath looks great..........:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

A lot of work done there, all worth it in the end.

I had a Mk2 ST200 Ltd at one point, very clean....but not that clean! 

Gary


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

wow, a lot of work there, I bet you have a lot of pride in that work!


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Bet your knackered but really pleased with it!

Looks absolutely factory fresh!


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi Gavin, looks fantastic mate - the car is a credit to you.

Cheers
Pad


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Pad said:


> Hi Gavin, looks fantastic mate - the car is a credit to you.
> 
> Cheers
> Pad


hello mate thanks, looks even better then the last time you saw it:doublesho


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

MIKELSKAS said:


> Bet your knackered but really pleased with it!
> 
> Looks absolutely factory fresh!


thanks, the car was in the garage this week, the comments i get on it, even before it goes on the ramps:thumb:


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

jamest said:


> Great work.


thanks:thumb:


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

RefinedDetails said:


> wow, a lot of work there, I bet you have a lot of pride in that work!


thanks, shame to have to use it:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Great work, great attention to detail, the wheels look brand new :thumb:


----------



## willjordan7 (Mar 31, 2006)

Looking very good m8,its a credit to you.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I was impressed with the few photos you put on MEG but these are great mate, done a great job of that :thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

I thought this was my old Mondeo, I did the ST rear spoiler and red S too.

Top work there and good luck with the OCD therapy!!!! :thumb:


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

Great work!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice - good work underneath!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Great work, looks so much better now:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Excellent work there, mate - looks fantastic :thumb: Hard, messy job doing the underside isn't it, but worth it when it's all done though, eh?


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> Great work, great attention to detail, the wheels look brand new :thumb:


thanks, clayed them with sonus, then used autoglym super resign, then a few coats of poorboys wheel sealent


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

willjordan7 said:


> Looking very good m8,its a credit to you.


thank u:thumb:


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Pezza4u said:


> I was impressed with the few photos you put on MEG but these are great mate, done a great job of that :thumb:


thanks, i think they get feed up with my car cleaning treads on their


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> Excellent work there, mate - looks fantastic :thumb: Hard, messy job doing the underside isn't it, but worth it when it's all done though, eh?


yep u can say that again on a big car like this, glad i have done it , best bit is when u have some work done on it, have so many comments


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

PTAV said:


> Great work!!


thanks


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

kingkong said:


> Big Thank you to long suffering Gemma for putting up with me.


There's a tolerant woman. 

And mucho credit to you mate, that's a lot of hard work there. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

ade33 said:


> There's a tolerant woman.
> 
> And mucho credit to you mate, that's a lot of hard work there. :thumb::thumb:


thank u very much:thumb:


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

fantastic job there..... :thumb:
Makes all the effort worth while


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

NIgolf said:


> fantastic job there..... :thumb:
> Makes all the effort worth while


thanks:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Cracking work, should help make it last for ever


----------



## Jonsen (Aug 12, 2007)

Top job mate. Walk or bike to work, save it getting dirty


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Jonsen said:


> Top job mate. Walk or bike to work, save it getting dirty


thanks, would like to or should get an old car to go round in


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Superb fella,I cleaned my Rover nearly as clean as that underneath,it was hard work!


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

RoverIain said:


> Superb fella,I cleaned my Rover nearly as clean as that underneath,it was hard work!


thanks:thumb:

tell me about it, its worth it just have to keep on top if it now


----------



## plumbg (Jun 20, 2006)

Very impressive m8 :thumb:

A couple of questions for you :

1) You said "...Sump, exhaust, gearbox, subframes, cleaned & painted..." how did you do this and more to the point what products did you use. Did you paint the subframes etc. in situ ?

2) Those yellow ramps look like they make the job a little easier - are they any good and where did you get them ?

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Great work!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

plumbg said:


> Very impressive m8 :thumb:
> 
> A couple of questions for you :
> 
> ...


just the questions i was going to ask!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Serious attention to detail there


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

plumbg said:


> Very impressive m8 :thumb:
> 
> A couple of questions for you :
> 
> ...


thanks

after all the cleaning & scrubing with apc

used this on exhaust & sump

http://www.plasti-kote.co.uk/Product/pcode---4346/Go_product---GO

used silver & gold hammerite on the gearbox, brakes, nuts, bolts etc

used dulux outdoor black metal paint on subframes & other black parts

then got these

http://www.fiammastore.com/

could not of done it with out these


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> Great work!! Thanks for sharing


thanks:thumb:


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

smbMR2 said:


> just the questions i was going to ask!


answered:thumb:


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Serious attention to detail there


thank u very much:thumb:

i like all the gold bolts


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

am i right in saying you painted the suspension arms and wheel hub assembly etc?? with the black hammerite...

did you paint your calipers in situ??

sorry frogot to mention top job!! reason for the questions is I want to do this to my 14 year old MR2 to bring it back to as new condition as much as possible...


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

smbMR2 said:


> am i right in saying you painted the suspension arms and wheel hub assembly etc?? with the black hammerite...
> 
> did you paint your calipers in situ??
> 
> sorry frogot to mention top job!! reason for the questions is I want to do this to my 14 year old MR2 to bring it back to as new condition as much as possible...


thanks

yep used black paint on suspension arms subframes etc

painted calipers in situ:thumb:

if it can be painted i will paint it


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.fiammastore.com/security_shop_page1.htm my dad has one of these! we didnt get the free female 

Great work!  hows the paint holding up?!


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

PTAV said:


> http://www.fiammastore.com/security_shop_page1.htm my dad has one of these! we didnt get the free female
> 
> Great work!  hows the paint holding up?!


thanks, still looking good, but like u say the cat will need regluar painting will do that on sat, off to ford fair on sunday the biggest ford show


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

kingkong said:


> thanks, still looking good, but like u say the cat will need regluar painting will do that on sat, off to ford fair on sunday the biggest ford show


top man keep up the good work! :argie:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

holy crap thats a lot of work


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> holy crap thats a lot of work


thanks, lots of works goes into keeping like that to:thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

WOW that looks great, much impressed, wish i had the time and patients to do that to my Fez Zetec S


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

fordfair on sunday biggest fordshow in europe










had some people take some photos of my hard work



















the mondeos parked next to mine are a 55 plate the others a 56 plate mines a 02 built in 01 so looking good for its age


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Gandi said:


> WOW that looks great, much impressed, wish i had the time and patients to do that to my Fez Zetec S


u should the comments u get make it all worth it:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks brand new :thumb:


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Skyliner34 said:


> That looks brand new :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

certainly turned that around! looks fantastic


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

JPC said:


> certainly turned that around! looks fantastic


thanks:thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

WOW!!!! :doublesho 

Don't know what to say I'm absolutely gobsmacked! I wouldn't have the patience for that, mainly hard to get too and there are lots of intricate bits, but you didn't half restore that undercarriage to factory fresh! 

I'm amazed it would actually clean up so well and I hope you put some sort of sealant under there to protect that amazing work and dedication! You did a great job on the rest of the car too - door jambs, engine bay and arches etc!

I bet you stun the mechanics when you take it to get an oil change or service! :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great results - no way would I have the patience to do that, and I can put mine on full ramps


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

thanks :thumb:

on going job to keep looking like this


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

roll on summer so i can start again


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Very clean...superb work :detailer:


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

fantastic.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow, thats very impressive:thumb: will have to underneath mine and do mine before next years shows.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! very impressive mate.


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

Very clean! :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Probably one of the cleanest mondeos ive seen.


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> Probably one of the cleanest mondeos ive seen.


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=128294

enjoy


----------



## Supercop (Sep 11, 2008)

Fabulou work bud! Thats some commitment there!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Recognized your username off MEG iirc? Also the bonnet cover and the arches. Lovely looking mondie and superb job you've done


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Bailes said:


> Recognized your username off MEG iirc? Also the bonnet cover and the arches. Lovely looking mondie and superb job you've done


thats me:wave:

looks even better this year, now doing concours


----------



## gestev (Jul 1, 2009)

Talk about 'obsessive'.... really good work tho'!!!


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

Top work there! where did you get the small yellow ramps from? they look ideal for when im changing the oil in my diff.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

that looks fantastic mate!! ive been thinking id like to do something similar - did you do any kind of rust proofing?


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

alex163 said:


> Top work there! where did you get the small yellow ramps from? they look ideal for when im changing the oil in my diff.


thanks

ebay 
for ramps


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

st170 dan said:


> that looks fantastic mate!! ive been thinking id like to do something similar - did you do any kind of rust proofing?


thanks

check this link

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=128294

have now painted the floor


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

didnt see anything in there about rust proofing?? picked up the hamerite tho, thats what i planned on using.


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

st170 dan said:


> didnt see anything in there about rust proofing?? picked up the hamerite tho, thats what i planned on using.


just used hammer, looks like new under on there


----------



## Tom90 (Dec 25, 2008)

were you at ford fair by anychance? on the concourse stand?


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho Awesome work you have earned a very large beer :thumb:


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Tom90 said:


> were you at ford fair by anychance? on the concourse stand?


yep i was, enjoy the link

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1678387#post1678387


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

GAZA62 said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho Awesome work you have earned a very large beer :thumb:


thanks:thumb:

nothing like a beer & then trying to get wife to be nice to u


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

kingkong said:


> just used hammer, looks like new under on there


ok cool, i presume you sanded any surface rust off first?

im just wondering if theres any product you can buy to put on under the hammerite? a dedicated rust proof layer that dries (ie not waxoyl) that you can then seal with hammerite - to give you a doubel layer of rust protection?

thanks for the info so far though, as i ve said ive been thinking of this for a few months now and now that ive seen it done and how flawless it looks im even more keen to get it done - i have loads of holiday available and might aswell use it for something


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

kingkong said:


> thanks
> 
> ebay
> for ramps


Cheers, did you get them from a shop or an individual on there? Been looking for a set like this for ages with no joy. Can't see any on ebay like that at the moment.


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

alex163 said:


> Cheers, did you get them from a shop or an individual on there? Been looking for a set like this for ages with no joy. Can't see any on ebay like that at the moment.


think i got one set off someone, then another set of the folks that make them


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

st170 dan said:


> ok cool, i presume you sanded any surface rust off first?
> 
> im just wondering if theres any product you can buy to put on under the hammerite? a dedicated rust proof layer that dries (ie not waxoyl) that you can then seal with hammerite - to give you a doubel layer of rust protection?
> 
> thanks for the info so far though, as i ve said ive been thinking of this for a few months now and now that ive seen it done and how flawless it looks im even more keen to get it done - i have loads of holiday available and might aswell use it for something


depends on how much time u want to spend under there fighting vertigo lol

i would have thought the chassis etc would not need more extra rust proof as ford says it has a 12 year warranty mines just over half that not one trace of surface rust found

once u start under there u will think what the fook am i doing lol

then when done u get peps looking in amazing at what can be done as to humble ford


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

ive been looking in halfords and focus and it seems hamerite is the way forward. i know i have a bit of surface rust on mine that will need removing - but nothing serious. you can also get stuff from hammerite that removes rust - so sand all the loose stuff and then use the cleaner stuff to bring it back to bare metal and paint on a clean surface, which is what i think il do.

i have one more question though - did you use hammerite on the exhaust? my mate seems to think thats a bad idea.


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

st170 dan said:


> ive been looking in halfords and focus and it seems hamerite is the way forward. i know i have a bit of surface rust on mine that will need removing - but nothing serious. you can also get stuff from hammerite that removes rust - so sand all the loose stuff and then use the cleaner stuff to bring it back to bare metal and paint on a clean surface, which is what i think il do.
> 
> i have one more question though - did you use hammerite on the exhaust? my mate seems to think thats a bad idea.


no do not use hammer on exhaust u need heat paint can get this from halfords, even then this will burn off over time or the rust will eat through the paint a for ever going on job, so some just put a s/s one on but i want mine 100% standard


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

ah ok, important point there!! im undecided as to weather i want a s/s exhaust, apparantly theres no performance benifits. is hammerite ok on the gearbox and sump? what about on the brake discs?


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

Incredible "as new" detail. Stunning work.


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

Bass-Evolution said:


> Incredible "as new" detail. Stunning work.


make sure u have a look at this years undercar detail:thumb:


----------

